# 2x 360er AIO



## Duke84 (22. Dezember 2022)

Moin zusammen,

habe mir ein neues Gehäuse geholt (Kolink Unity X) und musste feststellen dass es doch etwas kleiner ist als ich gedacht habe 
Ich habe eine ROG Strix LC AIO für den CPU (360er) sowie eine Saphire RX 6900 XT Toxic LE (360er).
CPU läuft ein Ryzen 7 5800X

Aus Platzgründen musste ich nun wie folgt verbauen (siehe Bild):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU AIO im Deckel, rausblasend
CPU AIO an der Seite, rausblasend
1x 120er hinten, rausblasend
2x 120er unten, reinblasend (auf Bild noch nicht installiert)

Das sollte so passen oder? Ist mein erster PC mit WaKü, ich bitte um Nachsicht 
Ist es schlimm dass die CPU AIO mit Schläuchen nach unten ist? Pumpe ist ja nicht höchster Teil des AIO Systems...
Mit der Konstellation (wie auf Bild, ohne 2x 120er unten für Intake) läuft der CPU unter Prime95 bei Volllast bei ca. 78-82 Grad; GPU wird maximal so 50-58 Grad unter Volllast.

Und ja, Custom WaKü wäre sinnvoller, ich weiß. Dafür ist das Budget momentan aber zu ausgereizt 

Danke vorab
David


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Dezember 2022)

Duke84 schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm dass die CPU AIO mit Schläuchen nach unten ist?


Nein.
Du musst dir aber im Klaren sein, dass diese Anordnung nicht besonders lange laufen wird (also garantiert viele Monate aber eher nicht mehrere Jahre). 
Hintergrund ist, dass AiOs nicht 100%tig dicht sind (keine WaKü ist das). Das ist normalerweise kein problem da es viele Jahre dauert bis so viel Kühlmittel rausdiffundiert ist dass es zum Problem wird (die Pumpe Luft zieht) - was aber natürlich umso schneller passiert je höher die Pumpe im Kreislauf steht.

Du kannst das so betreiben - achte aber hin und wieder drauf ob die AiO anfängt zu rauschen/rasseln, dann haste erste Bläschen in der Pumpe und musst entweder nachfüllen (falls möglich) oder umbauen.


----------



## Duke84 (4. Januar 2023)

Alles klaro, lieben Dank! Leider habe ich mittlerweile einen LED Fehler an einem der GPU Radiator Lüfter + Spulenfiepen auf der GraKa  Das ausserhalb der Widerrufsfrist kann mir Mindfactory nur eine Prüfung und ggf Reparatur anbieten was sich wohl mehrere Wochen ziehen wird. Das ist leider keine Option da ich keine Ersatzkarte habe. Hatte schon Arctic P12 drauf aber da die Original Lüfter 2x 5PIN + 1x 6PIN Anschluss haben, konnte ich die Arctic nur  direkt ans MB stöpseln; an sich kein Problem da ich sie eh mit fixer Drehzahl laufen lassen habe aber der Lüfter direkt auf der GPU war dadurch von der RPM Steuerung abgekoppelt und lief bei Last auf 100% und unerträglich laut. Somit bleibt mir wohl nur mit LED Fehler am Lüfter + Spulenfiepen zu leben :/ 

Hat evtl jemand eine Idee wie ich normale Lüfter an den o.g. Anschluss der GraKa ranbekomme bzw ob das überhaupt geht? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Pumpe leiser zu kriegen? Evtl. per Software ansteuerbar oder durch zusätzliche Isolierung auf der Karte selbst?


----------

